
Ask HN: Any suggestions for new laptop? - ktr
I recently received a gift card over the holidays and would like to get a new laptop. I have not bought one myself in many years because I typically just use the one I received from work. All-in I&#x27;d probably be willing to spend $1500 (maybe a bit more, but not much) and was curious if you had any suggestions.<p>As far as use goes, I do some development&#x2F;coding (mostly Python - either to create websites and&#x2F;or to perform data analysis with pandas&#x2F;numpy&#x2F;matplotlib) as well as some design. I am not as good at design as I am at development, but I do enjoy it (e.g., I play around with Inkscape, like to try to design nice looking websites, etc.). I like Linux, but would be willing to consider macOS.<p>A couple of other notes:<p>- I recently got a Dell XPS 13 for work and am not a fan (the keyboard is awful and several windows apps that I use don&#x27;t display well on the 4K screen).
- I use iPhone and my wife has a mac at home, so I am not completely unfamiliar with Apple machines.
- I would like a laptop (not desktop) as I travel a bit and want to be able to bring it with me.<p>Thanks for any suggestions!
======
trulyrandom
I'm very happy with my ThinkPad. A T470s, to be precise. It's light but
sturdy, has a great keyboard and has a decent amount of ports for such a small
laptop. All of the hardware is well supported under Linux, except for the
fingerprint reader. The only gripe I have with it is the fact that the screen
is a little dim (only 250 nits).

~~~
ktr
Thanks very much. I used to have a ThinkPad and loved it. Will investigate!

------
pydeveloper22
Oh wow, and here I was thinking of getting the Dell XPS 13 developer's edition
with Linux installed

Or may I suggest HP Spectre x360 check out the link below.

[https://www.digitaltrends.com/dtdeals/hp-
spectre-x360-13t-sa...](https://www.digitaltrends.com/dtdeals/hp-
spectre-x360-13t-sale/)

~~~
ktr
Thanks. I heard great things about the XPS so was excited to get it, but as
noted above I haven't been thrilled. Also, the keyboard is not great in my
opinion. The Linux version could be better (I am forced to use Windows at
work).

